# Lets fish



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

Just new on hear but would love to hear from others who live on the fraser coast or r coming up hear to fish in some of the best areas on the east coast a little biased i know so lets fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbfIRu4AACBfgAAScCWACowQFAo/7/6gMACmg1MmmiBGAhphMnonqGMmmQMmhkGRpgRhEZTTEbUBoAADQQY62lGLtHnfI/mYMl76rzvo8UP4lGH6NVIJxTQzzco4y7IeLClo7RLzMbEESBtGCHWhMLqshl6GL7/qNReTcpyVoBN0ZB4yEb54ENTCEGmg5hiLIKwFezfXgapSc0XV0DV4JMavfVkLKF8boouPuT8ItmJJytZMDAsnQToaI5kgUiWkh/F3JFOFCQt8hG7g


----------



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

no red just the northern end so far but would love to do the whole sandy straight down to tincan trolling all the way


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That would be quite a paddle, you would need a few stops, hope there's a few pubs in those little towns down the straights! :lol: 
The rocks up around gatakers produce some very nice fish and usually calm enough to fish from a yak. Try some large gulps on a 1/16 jig head just off the points and I'm betting you'll get something good. I've seen queenfish, flathead, huge bream and some reef species there too. Good luck.


----------

